# Cure



## QuickSand444 (Oct 10, 2007)

Ok, after much smoking I?ve pin-pointed the exact cause of derealization. Now, I'm going to compare the human brain to a computer which is a horrible analogy for most situations but in this situation I?m comparing parts and pieces (processes, plural) of the brain to the processes (plural) of a computer. Here it goes...

Windows XP has "services" which perform processes invisible to the observer but which can greatly affect the functionality and thus perception of the user

The brain has "subconscious services" which allow the conscious to focus on thoughts, memories, tasks while certain bodily actions process invisibly to the consciousness

Hence derealization is a property, a symptom that is caused by improper processes. This much I knew intuitively. But now I can say that I am 100% sure I have found the processes. I call them _immediate spatial perceptions_. Its the subconscious thought consisting of your position to surroundings, interactions with people, etc. Here are a few very good examples

1. picture a cube rotating over you hands (held out). picture what it would look like. do this before continuing. NOW realize that the image of the imagined cubed distracted from the peripheral image that you perceive. Now imagine instead the idea of a cube replacing the idea of background, that the image of reality is replaced by itself so as to feel unreal, like the cube that is rotating over your hand.

2. if you stay on aim long enough every night and then go a few nights without signing in it feels as though you are less connected in some weird way...like the aim program is a window to outside (i know this sounds weird but the fact that it does proves my point).

3. if you stand on one end of the room and then walk to another but (while looking at where you WERE) think of the fact that "you were there thinking about your immediate actions, etc. to infinity".

These threes processes are similar enough to believe that they are related since they are all malfunctions that add to the derealization perception. *1* allows for overwriting of old ideas *2* allows for perception of that change and *3 *detaches you from old to allow new perception. Again these are separate malfunctioning processes. Use these processes like you remember using before (calibrate them) and you'll feel better if not cured! I must add though that discovering tricks like these adds to my derealization. oh well. The deeper I must go, the deeper I must go...


----------



## fakeaccount332 (Jan 16, 2008)

I stopped reading when I read "windows xp". I'm a linux man so I don't like to think my brain works anything like a microsoft product, because if it does, there's not hope LOL


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2008)

sovietdoughnut said:


> I stopped reading when I read "windows xp". I'm a linux man so I don't like to think my brain works anything like a microsoft product, because if it does, there's not hope LOL


Haha! I think Derealisation is more like windows crashing, you're in the middle of doing something you've been working all day on and then bam! it disrupts everything.


----------

